# Putting help



## Murph (Nov 6, 2006)

I have just started getting my chiping consistant but need help on my putting. I have got one of those 3 ball putters and it is feels better than my first putter (hippo classic shape) 
Has anyone got any advise on how to improve my putting?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

make sure your followthrough is longer than your back swing, also make sure you are accelerating through the ball.


----------



## elizzy.jones (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Murph,
It is hard to believe that a one foot putt is equal in score to a 300 yard drive! One thing to try on the practice putting green is to make sure your tempo is smooth. A lot of people have a very qucik putting stroke and jab at the ball. Just try and focus on smooth tempo and make sure you are keeping your head still. Hope this helps good luck!
Elizabeth


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

One other thing, 

When on the practise green take 2 balls.

Address one as you would normally with your putter, then with one of your hands, lift the other ball to the top of your nose (between your eyes) and release the ball.

If you are in the correct position the ball should land on top of the other.

If you are too far away or too close to the ball you wont be able to read the line of your putts acurately.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

It helps if you have a softish grip...3.5-4/10 on hardness


----------



## Ironkid (Nov 15, 2006)

I find it easier to make putts if I believe I can make them. It might sound like a cliche. Also, when your at the practice green don't try making the 20 footer, practice 3-4 footers, they key is be smooth and always practice like your actually playing.. hope this helps..........


----------



## titaniummd (Sep 16, 2006)

My putting has significantly improved through a few things that I have practiced:
1) The Chipputt, as outlined by Dave Pelz in his Bible
2) The arc putt or barndoor putt (open/square/closed) as opposed to straight back for longer than 6 foot putts.
3) Lag putting from 30-40 feet.
4) Clock face putting (3:00, 6:00, 9:00 and 12:00) at 3, 4,5,6 feet.
5) One hand putting with my dominant hand (for me that is the right hand).
6) Chipping closer to the hole.

I also move from a face balanced to heel weighted putter for better feel.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

A few common errors:

1. Not setting up with your eyes over the line of the putt. It is very difficult to line up your stroke accurately if you are reaching for the ball. I see lots of players do this, and most are very inconsistent putters. Either have your eyes directly above the ball, or slightly behind the ball, but looking directly up the line of the putt.

2. Moving our head as the putter strikes the ball. Even letting your eyes follow the putter as it strikes the ball can lead to a mishit. I know this well as it is my most common putting error.  

3. Poking or stabbing at the ball instead of stroking it. A slow takeaway and smooth acceleration through the ball is essential to consistent putting. As mentioned earlier, the follow through should be longer than the backstroke. I attempt to let the putter head chase the ball up the line of the putt, especially on putts inside of 10 feet. That ensures a complete follow through.

If you make any of these mistakes, correcting them should definitely improve your putting. :thumbsup:


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Keep your eyes down...after the stroke count to two then look up


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

ive been told to pick a spot behind the ball, focus on it, then dont look up until you hear the ball drop. (hopefully)


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Fore! said:


> until you hear the ball drop. (hopefully)



And hopefully the 'drop' isn't one of the ball rolling off the green into the lake


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

indeed i saw tiger woods do that in the ryder cup a few years ago cant remeber when might have been 1997


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

well in the last ryder cup tiger heard quite a few drops. his first tee shot comes to mind. also when his caddy dropped his 9 iron in the lake. :laugh:


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

That moment was priceless made ma laugh myself to bits :laugh:


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

oh look ghost youre going for 100 posts!


----------



## Pro_Wanna_Be (Nov 25, 2006)

These are all great tips. Personally I'm not a very good golfer. However I totally love golfing. These are all things that I will need to keep in mind.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

well youve come to the right forum for tips thats for sure. cant move for tips round here.


----------



## Pro_Wanna_Be (Nov 25, 2006)

If you seen me play you see why I need all the tips I can get.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

It's amazing how many people will get a set of clubs fitted to them, upright lie, flat lie, shot or long... whatever it takes to fit their swing. It's equally as amazing how so many of them neglect to fit their putter to their setup and stroke.

Next time you play, watch how many people don't have the putter sole flat on the ground. Most putters seem to be too upright as I see it. Fit your putter to your setup and stroke, satisfy yourself with a comfortable weight and a comfortable grip and watch the ball start going where you aim it.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

DennisM said:


> It's amazing how many people will get a set of clubs fitted to them, upright lie, flat lie, shot or long... whatever it takes to fit their swing. It's equally as amazing how so many of them neglect to fit their putter to their setup and stroke.
> 
> Next time you play, watch how many people don't have the putter sole flat on the ground. Most putters seem to be too upright as I see it. Fit your putter to your setup and stroke, satisfy yourself with a comfortable weight and a comfortable grip and watch the ball start going where you aim it.


Which is why a putter that feels so perfect to one player can be almost unusable for another. I have several friends who use that Odyssey 2 ball, but for me it might as well be a carpenter's hammer for all the feel I get with it. Yet my Odyssey DF 992 is the best thing I've ever had in my hands. It just fits my setup and stroke. :thumbsup:


----------



## CoreyNJ827 (Jul 5, 2006)

its all in the shoulder movement, do not try to hit the ball with your wrist. its like rocking a baby.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

A good drill is too put a club a little lower than your armpits and concentrate on rocking it with your shoulders.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

there's a nice article written by David Howell

here's the link

David Howell Golf Instruction


----------



## Da Blade (Nov 11, 2006)

Anybody thats been playing for any length of time knows there are only so many birdey putts in a putter. You'll know when you've reached the putters limit when you start lipping out your birdey putts all over the place, when it happens, treat the club the same as you would a used condom, toss it and get a new one. Every putter is different, some may only have 3 birdey putts in em while some others may have many, many more. Even modern science with the help of Dave Pelz cannot tell by looking at a putter how many birdey putts are left in it.

Practice practice practice


----------

